# Goldens born in June 2020



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a pup that was born in June 2020.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Addy was born June 15, 2020


















Jan 2021


----------

